# Replacing a 1 1/4 Threaded Fork - Best Options?



## mikesusangray (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi guys!

I'm new here! I was a member of Compuserve's MTB forum back in the day and I used to substribe to a email list for MTB folks - but I kind of lost touch for a while. However, it's back to the boards with a neat little problem.

* * * * 

I just picked up a delightful Rewel titanium bike for a song. The frame is beautiful, and it has some very nice components on it. (Hadn't seen '96 or '97 XT stuff for quite a while - those polished canti brakes were pretty!) It's just the right size for my daughter and I want to make it into a really nice city bike with a rigid fork out front.

Problem: It's a 1 1/4 frame with a threaded Kingsberry headset (in pristine condition) with a threaded Manitou ii fork. Very pretty, actually (though the fork is dead - I'm guessing the elastomers are shot) - but I'm not sure how to end up with a rigid fork in there. 

- I guess the easiest thing would be to pick up a threaded 1 1/4" fork somewhere - or even an unthreaded one and get it cut. Are there any good sources for that? (I'm in Switzerland, but I got the bike cheap enough that I can pay for some shipping!)

- Another option would be to remove the Kingsberry headset, put in spacers and build in a 1 1/8 headset. In fact, I was planning on that, but I'm a little worried about getting out the cups. (Do you heat titanium the same way you heat steel to get stuff loose? This is my first ti frame!)

- But I'm wondering - is there some combination of tricks (spacers + something like Chris King's threadless converter) I could use to put in 1 1/8 fork direct?

Or do you have any other good ideas for me? It's a beautiful frame, and I'm really looking forward to the project!

Mike


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the headset cups should be pressed in....so you just them to "knock" them out with a "headset remover"...... *no heat involved*!!!!!

a Chris King Devolution headset or similar will allow you to run a threadless 1 1/8" fork without any spacers


----------



## mikesusangray (Nov 29, 2007)

Ahh - the "Devlution" would be perfect - and the perfect excuse to add a CK ...

However, about those headset cups: I should have been more specific. The previous owner told me he put them in and that he had the Devil's own time getting them wedged into the frame, saying it was ovalized. When I mentioned removing the cups he told me, "You'll never get them out again."

Of course, lots of people have told me that, but I am more than a little leary about this. If the tube is ovalized, I'm guessing it was either (a) built a bit off or else (b) stressed. If (b), I'm a little reluctant to spend too long banging on it with a remover!

(I also don't quite know what to make of the previous owner.)


----------



## mikesusangray (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh - by the way: Just in case I want to save cash, do any of the other headset manufacturers have something similar?


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Assuming you can't get the current headset out, You could

a) Find some elastomers and rebuild the fork (that would be the best best if you ask me)

b) find a threaded 1 1/4 fork

c) Try to get that headset out and open up all your possibilities (it's come out..you just need to try harder, or bring it to your local shop...they'll get it out of there.)

d) get another suspension fork with a threaded head tube for a 1 1/4"


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Woodman also made a "devolution" like headset.

The cheaper option is to use a headset reducer, they were available for 1-1/4 to 1-1/8 and 1-1/8 to 1. (http://www.billys.co.uk/english/group.php?prod=hsid-reduc-a&PHPSESSID=clj1g4e6o51mlc27kqm9a7meo7) 
-many more in google

Even with an ovalized headtube, you should be able to tap out the headset, with the proper tool.

You could get a custom rigid fork made, or if the head tube is the right length, an ActionTec ProShock is pretty nice (http://www.actiontec.us/proshock.htm) - I have one.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

mikesusangray said:


> Oh - by the way: Just in case I want to save cash, do any of the other headset manufacturers have something similar?


Another cheap solution is to use headset reducer cups:
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/11856-318_TAMHS1-3-Parts-63-Headsets/Tamer-Headset-Reducer.htm

Once these are installed you can use any 1-1/8" headset,


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

How long is the headtube? Could go the action-tec proshock route with it.


----------



## mikesusangray (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the recommends on the reducers, guys. I'm curious: is there in loss of stability or structural integrity using them? If it doesn't make a difference, I think I'll buy reducers - which I can get locally at a decent price - then try getting a used CK set on eBay.

BTW, I hadn't even tried to get out the cups yet - my questions about heating were "just-in-case-ers" - but I've made up my mind. I'll head down to big parts discounter outside of Zürich where they have a workshop and see if I can hammer the cups out. And then it will just be a question of waiting until I get the fork and new headset rounded up ...


----------



## mikesusangray (Nov 29, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> How long is the headtube? Could go the action-tec proshock route with it.


Perhaps I'm being stupid about this, but I'm pretty set on a rigid fork - unless I can't get out those cups, in which case, I'd make a serious attempt at restoring the Manitou.

(For that matter, even if I do get the cups out, I think I'll try to spiff up the Manitou. Combined with the brand new kingsberry headset and a brand new Control Tech negative angle stem, there's got to be somebody out there who would be happy to have it.)

Not that I'm trying - I doubt I could afford one, even if I could find it - but did they run titanium rigid forks on ti mtb frames back in the day? I suppose they would have ...

Mike


----------

